# Show your lockdown project?



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Let’s see what you’re doing if you’re locked down at home? This is inlay I’ve done over the past few days with the Milescraft kit and the Bosch inlay cutter kit. Using the Bosch produces a slightly different shape from that produced by the Milescraft bushings and cutter. The woods are yew and zebrano in mahogany. It’ll get a pass through a drum sander to take out the initial sanding scratches.
While I was doing this I was thinking (always a bad sign) of a way to use my Bosch inlay kit in my Makita trim router. I think it can be done, I will get a machinist to make a custom part when the lockdown is over.

JC


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like that..
what woods did you use...


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I like that..
> what woods did you use...


Ya did read it all, didn’t ya? 😜


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JCJCJC said:


> Ya did read it all, didn’t ya? 😜


yes....
I see three woods...
what wood is the smaller hearts???..


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

The small Ones are yew.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JCJCJC said:


> The small Ones are yew.


my bad...

I should have said which wood did you use where???
at least that was what I was thinking..


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Stick, I think John was expecting you to put in pictures of whatever you're working on...

I would be working on finishing my buffet build, but because I'm still sick, I haven't been done to the garage for that in nearly a month. But just to tease, I've included a picture of about where I'm up to. I've added a shelf in the cabinet area since taking this photo.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1fizgig said:


> Stick, I think John was expecting you to put in pictures of whatever you're working on...


I finished all my projects...
long time ago...


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

*getting around to a lot of small projects*

small parts storage cabinet.
It sits on top of a small cabinet with casters on it. I roll it back in
to the small space where I have a few clamps stored. 
I love when I dial in the dado stack just right - nice and tight fit.
.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done...
the bottom cab looks to be a better fit and finish also....


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm trying to get my act together making box joints - this little item was creative but poorly executed. Bubinga carcass with Curly Maple live edge veneer I resawed - finished with Waterlox. Still needs a final sanding/polishing.

Having tearout issues even with a cleaned Freud Box Joint blade set and a Luan backer board. Might need a heavy backer piece. Joints are good and snug, tho. Also having some blade 'drop' during cutting that messes up the joint depth. Adjusted the friction on the table saw but it still seems to vary. Gotta find a way to lock it down.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I have not begun to build anything, I am redoing all of my shelve and storage spaces. I also have painted all of my work areas.
I made a hood for my Miter saw out of cardboard. Now I just have to figure out how to transfer that to wood.

Stay safe guys.

David

and gals


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

Stick486 said:


> nicely done...
> the bottom cab looks to be a better fit and finish also....


Thanks Stick. 
I used MDF for the drawer fronts and will not do that again. Always learning.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> I have not begun to build anything, I am redoing all of my shelve and storage spaces. I also have painted all of my work areas.
> I made a hood for my Miter saw out of cardboard. Now I just have to figure out how to transfer that to wood.
> 
> Stay safe guys.
> ...


maybe something like this will work...

.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> maybe something like this will work...
> 
> .


You know, I have a couple of those.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually I have made a cutting board since this thread started. Sandra is down loading the pictures and I will post them soon.
I am surprised to see so few projects being done, since we are all stuck at home anyway.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> You know, I have a couple of those.


that's what I used...
KISS/MISS all the way...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Oh, Woe Is Me*



Bushwhacker said:


> Actually I have made a cutting board since this thread started. Sandra is down loading the pictures and I will post them soon.
> I am surprised to see so few projects being done, since we are all stuck at home anyway.


Can't get material; that's my story and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Still working on it but it is coming along.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Isolation projects*

I dug through my left over pieces of wood from a previous cutting board build and made this one.
I found all the walnut and the hard maple I could find and ripped it all to 2 inches.
I ripped the walnut to 3/4 and the Maple to 1/4.
I fitted them alternating dark to light.
Then glued it all up.
The next day I removed the clamps and did a bunch of sanding.
Then I ripped the slab at a 45 x 2inches and fitted them together by flipping every other piece to make the chevron design.
I then glued all of this together again. Trying to be sure the chevrons lined up with one another.
Another night in the clamps and a ton more sanding.
I then drew out the design that utilized the most of the slab I had made.
This I cut out on the band saw.
I shaped it on my sanding belt and rounded the edges with a round over bit.
More sanding.
Sandra did the oiling job then she claimed the whole build as hers.
We added little rubber feet to the back side and it was done.
I just may have enough wood left to make another once I decide on a design for it.
Lets see if I can down load some pictures of it.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I got my native American flute plans book from Charlie Mato-Toyela yesterday so may start today or tomorrow on one. Otherwise taking the time to deep clean and try to organize my garage/shop. Too many tools not enough space. Still haven't finished slabbing the cedar log either. Band saw has been having a hard time starting so ordered a starter cap today. I'll see if that helps or may need a new motor for it. 

Been 3d modeling like crazy though.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Been up to my alligators moving in to the new house...closed 2/18...

Cleaning 'n painting's done...opened some of the boxes and put away...still have stuff in the old house (some of the tools)...some are in the new house along the side wall of the garage...CHEEZ...lots to do while cooped up...

After everything's been transported (couple more trips with the 8x18) to the new house and put away (or thrown out), then shop layout, electric and ducting for the DC...then I can turn on the whirly things...it'll be a while... :crying:


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

I decided to start all my own bedding plants this year. I have a 6 x 14 greenhouse and I had ordered another one an 8 x 10 that I was supposed to get this week. The older greenhouse had a really rotten base on one side and the floor had collapsed all down one side. I was ok with dealing with it later, kind of a "round to-it" project as I would have the new one up in time to get my plants into. Well then the virus happened and all kinds of places shut down. The fellow that I ordered the new greenhouse from called to tell me that he couldn't get any new stock right now and didn't know when it would be available. I had started a whole pile of plants that would need to go out pretty quick as a whole lot more were ready to go into 4" pots right now. My "round to-it moment arrived pretty quick so I got to the floor and got her done. I probably spent as much time moving my tools into and out of shelter as I spent on the floor due to constant rain and hail showers. Everything was built using my CnC and S&N method (Cut n Carry and Screw & Nail). A couple of Pictures as well as a shot of the first batch of 70 pepper plants Which got moved into the green house this afternoon. Oh, as to be expected as I was putting my tools away the greenhouse guy called to tell me that one of his customers who had bought a greenhouse from him previously wasn't going to be able to put his up right away and wanted to know if he had anyone who was interested so I bought it. It's a bigger one 8 x 16. I have the space for it but am a little worried about the greater wind resistance. It will sit on a kind of plateau open on three sides with nothing in front to buffer the wind but it will get plenty of sun.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

marecat3 said:


> Still working on it but it is coming along.


That is gorgeous, Mary. WOW! it almost looks real, be sure to post the finished picture.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

marecat3 said:


> Still working on it but it is coming along.


Mary, your owl looks real enough to be alive...
the feather's blend is phenomenal...
I like it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1fizgig said:


> Stick, I think John was expecting you to put in pictures of whatever you're working on...


can I get by w/ a project from yesteryear???

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

or w/ this one..

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's all folks...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

there was kitchen for that yesteryear project...

.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

All beautifully done Stick,you sure have a way with wood. James


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jj777746 said:


> All beautifully done Stick,you sure have a way with wood. James


thanks James...


----------



## Dimitris3 (Feb 5, 2020)

This is my lockdown project: an (interior) window for the shop. Made of Sweedish pine (the cheapest wood where I live) using a set of chinese bits for the stile and rail pattern. Started more like a proof of concept project (can I do it?) and so far so good.

I hope everyone is well and stays home.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dimitris3 said:


> Started more like a proof of concept project (can I do it?) and so far so good.


yes you can and then some...


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

Been working on an oversized instrument cluster for my Fox body Mustang. Will post a detailed build thread soon. Trying to do a couple of hours a day, and have to design most of it as it's taking shape.

Fairly complex with multiple materials, shapes, compound curves, hidden fasteners and of course durability, ease of installation, servicability, functionality and a good look. Head is spinning, lol.

Trying not to make it as simple as a NASCAR dash, altho these are exactly the same mechanical instruments onboard an older one of those monsters.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Stick they look great.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

*restored top of a dresser*

This dresser was stored in a barn for years and the veneer had chipped away and "de-laminated?" on the top surfaces.
Anyhow - this provided me a chance to play with the tools - jointer, planer, table saw, routers, sanders, biscuit joiner, clamps.
I had some 3/4 - s3S Oak laying around and this was a lot of fun! I tried hard to get a match to the existing finish on scrap boards
and never could get it dialed in to match the original color. It's close enough for us and not too bad off .


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent recovery Randy...


----------



## rmark (Feb 11, 2009)

So far, I’ve been blessed and haven’t missed a day of work. I spent the last two full days milling baseboards, raised panels, styles and rails. 

Stick you do awesome work. That’s stuff I’d love to be able to do!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rmark said:


> So far, I’ve been blessed and haven’t missed a day of work. I spent the last two full days milling baseboards, raised panels, styles and rails.
> 
> Stick you do awesome work. That’s stuff I’d love to be able to do!


that's good...
and thanks for the vote of confidence...


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

rmark said:


> Stick you do awesome work. That’s stuff I’d love to be able to do!


I concur. Nice work Stick!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

started another one...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rmark said:


> So far, I’ve been blessed and haven’t missed a day of work. I spent the last two full days milling baseboards, raised panels, styles and rails.
> 
> Stick you do awesome work. That’s stuff I’d love to be able to do!





mbrun said:


> I concur. Nice work Stick!


thanks for the vote of confidence guys...


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> started another one...
> 
> .



That's great work Stick. Did you raise much of a sweat?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1fizgig said:


> That's great work Stick. Did you raise much of a sweat?


it was terrible I tell ya!!!!
*JUST TERRIBLE!!!!!*


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is the owl completed and a butterfly. Now I am working on a clock tower for the train layout. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

marecat3 said:


> Here is the owl completed and a butterfly. Now I am working on a clock tower for the train layout. Hope everyone is well


I love it! I love it!
Herb


----------



## senorwanderer (May 18, 2020)

looks good


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

Toys for the grandson 
who knew wheels were a pain
A100 dodge and Bronco mud trucks
leather was a little too thick for the Bronco seats but it worked


----------



## Larry Norton (Jul 21, 2008)

*Completed This Saturday*

Trash Cabinet, solid oak top and door. I've sold several of these. How do I rotate picture?


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

*BooBoo's Cat (Out)House*

Friend of mine is an interior designer and lives in a tiny apartment near downtown....she has a mini cat with super short legs and a great disposition ( I dislike cats personalities and am highly allergic to them on top of it all lol) but this little fur ball is so sweet.... her name is Tuesday, but I call her BooBoo.......figured a cover for the litter box was a decent small first solid wood project for this mdf Neanderthal...

Also got the chance to pull out my 30 year old scroll saw and use it a bit on some MDF windows and trim. Way more work than I signed up for, and also wish I had spent more time sanding and finishing the house properly.....didn't use a router either......and the dust created from cutting cedar is biblical ....at least my neighbor thinks so....... lol. 

After it was finished, was told it needed a vent, so I built a chimney and retrofitted it. Then it needed to be raised, so I built a 3-3/4" frame to make it taller, which will be installed today.

Gotta say, it was extremely satisfying to work with nice material and once I started sanding it, when the grain and smooth surface started really showing, I was hooked. Looking forward to much more work like this.





Note: My brother was kind enough to get me clear cedar offcuts from his shop; they manufacture custom, cedar solariums. Permawood, located in Markham, Ontario for those interested in high end residential construction.


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

What to do with a pile of twisted cherry?

You build twisted shelves


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

Here's another one Twisted outdoor Library table

Spruce live edge


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

The library is open


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

New garden wagon


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wait till the GK' get their hands on that...
it'll never get near a garden...
besides, that is way too nice to be out in the garden anyways....


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice "cat" house, Paul.


----------



## Todd_Trebuna (Oct 29, 2017)

*I wasn’t locked down, so these are weekenders*

I work at a hospital, so I was not locked down, so most of my woodworking has been done on the weekend. A couple of projects I’ve completed over the past few weeks.


----------

